# AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ auf AMD Phenom 9850: [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab heute meine CPU ersetzt, die alte war eine Athlon 64 X2 6000+ und die neue ein Phenom 9850.

Seit dem "Upgrade" bekomm ich unter Gentoo nur noch Fehlermeldungen ala "Speicherzugriffsfehler" und "Ungültiger Maschinencode".

Ich kann nichts mehr mergen und selbst Programme wie Blender krachen.

Meine Cflags vom 6000+ waren:

```
                   

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -msse3 -pipe"                                                                                      

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"                                                                                                                                                          

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Diese sollten auch beim Phenom gehen laut der Safe Cflags Seite (http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Phenom_X3.2FX4_.28AMD.29).

Der einzige Unterschied den ich habe ist das es halt i686 ist und nicht x86_64 aber das hat den 6000+ auch nicht gestört.

Woran könnte es liegen das mein Gentoo System so rumzickt?

Btw. XP und ArchLinux funzen normal.

----------

## schachti

Hattest Du vielleicht zwischenzeitlich mal andere CFLAGS eingestellt?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hattest Du vielleicht zwischenzeitlich mal andere CFLAGS eingestellt?

 

Ne.

Waren immer die, die ich gepostet habe.

----------

## Anarcho

Du könntest ein Programm welches "Illegal Instruction" meldet mal mit "strace" oder "gdb" untersuchen.

Und meldet "file" wirklich ein 32Bit ELF?

----------

## root_tux_linux

So, das System lauft stabil.

Hab jetzt mal nen Ram Riegel entfernt wobei mir nicht ganz logisch erscheint wieso dann ne Meldung von wegen  "Ungültiger Maschinencode" auftaucht.

Jetzt hab ich aber noch das Problem das wenn ich etwas merge nur  30% der CPU Ausgelastet sind, sprich nicht alle 4 Kernel.

In /etc/make.conf steht MAKEOPTS="-j8"

----------

## schachti

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Hab jetzt mal nen Ram Riegel entfernt wobei mir nicht ganz logisch erscheint wieso dann ne Meldung von wegen  "Ungültiger Maschinencode" auftaucht.

 

Wenn der RAM defekt war kann es natürlich sein, dass sowas passiert - von solchen Hardware-Defekten sind ja nicht nur Daten betroffen, sondern auch ausführbare Dateien, die im RAM liegen (zum Beispiel in irgend einem Zwischenspeicher).

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Jetzt hab ich aber noch das Problem das wenn ich etwas merge nur  30% der CPU Ausgelastet sind, sprich nicht alle 4 Kernel.

 

Das kommt sehr auf das Programm an, das man kompiliert - bei vielen Programmen ist einfach nicht genug Arbeit da, um alle vier Kerne gleichzeitig auszulasten.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Gut also das System lief jetzt dei Nacht stabil lag wohl echt am Ram Rigel was mir aber schleierhaft ist weil der X2 mit dem Riegel stabil läuft.

Is ja wurst dafür hab ich ja Lifetime warranty  :Wink: 

Also erst mal danke für euer bemühen  :Smile: 

Der Phenom rennt wie Sau mit 4x 3,2 Ghz (200x 16), kann ich nur jemdem Empfehlen. ^^

----------

## schachti

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Gut also das System lief jetzt dei Nacht stabil lag wohl echt am Ram Rigel was mir aber schleierhaft ist weil der X2 mit dem Riegel stabil läuft.

 

Vermutlich unterscheiden sich die integrierten Speichercontroller beider Prozessoren ein wenig, so dass es hier zu Problemen kommt.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Der Phenom rennt wie Sau mit 4x 3,2 Ghz (200x 16), kann ich nur jemdem Empfehlen. ^^

 

Ach, ich bin derzeit noch mit meinem Athlon 64 X2 4200+ EE zufrieden - der verbraucht bestimmt weniger Strom als Dein Rechenmonster.   :Razz: 

BTW: Deine Signatur ist nicht mehr aktuell.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Der Phenom rennt wie Sau mit 4x 3,2 Ghz (200x 16), kann ich nur jemdem Empfehlen. ^^

 

Der AMD Phenom 9850 ist der mit 2.5 Ghz getaktete Black Edition, oder? Und den hast du auf 3.2 Ghz übertaktet? Als wenn die 125 Watt die er sich Standardmässig schon genemigen darf nicht reichen würden... und da gibt es wirklich noch Leute die glauben die globale Erderwärmung sei nicht vom Menschen versucht?  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Der Phenom rennt wie Sau mit 4x 3,2 Ghz (200x 16), kann ich nur jemdem Empfehlen. ^^ 
> 
> Der AMD Phenom 9850 ist der mit 2.5 Ghz getaktete Black Edition, oder? Und den hast du auf 3.2 Ghz übertaktet? Als wenn die 125 Watt die er sich Standardmässig schon genemigen darf nicht reichen würden... und da gibt es wirklich noch Leute die glauben die globale Erderwärmung sei nicht vom Menschen versucht? 

 

Wollte mit den 3,2 Ghz sehen was möglich ist. Für den Alltag ist es nicht zu empfehlen weil die CPU (zumindest bei mir) beim Idle'n 71°C hat und unter Volllast um die >=80°C ^^

Leider startet die Kiste mit 3,3Ghz überhaupt nicht mehr.  :Sad: 

Naja, ich hab mir jetzt noch ein neues Board bestellt Asus M3N-HT Deluxe das auf 140Watt CPU's augelegt ist. Mal sehen ob ich damit die 3,3 Ghz sprenge.  :Wink: 

Beim Stromverbrauch... Was soll ich da gross sagen?

RAID 0 mit 3 Platten, dann noch 3 Zusätzliche Platten als RAID 1, dann ne EVGA GTX 260 SSC usw usf. ^^

----------

## ScytheMan

sagst du mir noch bei welchem stromanbieter du bist?

ich geh dann schon mal aktien kaufen.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Josef.95

Zum Stromverbrauch

Die 140 Watt Verbrauch sagen doch nichts zu dem eigentlichem Wirkungsgrad aus!

Zum besserem Verständnis, ein Durchlauferhitzer mit bsw 24 KW ist im Grunde auch sparsamer als ein Boiler mit 6 KW da er ein Wirkungsgrad von nahezu 100% hat. Der Boiler hat wesentlich mehr Wärmeverluste und damit einen niedrigeren Wirkungsgrad,

sprich der Boiler braucht insgesamt mehr Strom um zb 50 Liter Badewasser zur Verfügung zu stellen  :Exclamation: 

----------

## manuels

Hää? Die Wattzahl sagt sehr wohl etwas über den Stromverbrauch aus.

Sie sagt dir wieviel Strom das Teil pro Zeit zieht.

Natürlich kann durch Abwärme ein Teil der verbrauchten Leistung in Wärme umgewandelt werden, sodass weniger für den "eingentlichen Zweg" eines Geräts zur Verfügung steht.

Da die "Einschaltzeit" eines Computer aber im Gegensatz zum Druchlauferhitzer nicht von der erbrachten Leistung abhängt, sondern eher von der Eingabezeit des Users, ist dein gegebenes Argument hier nicht anwendbar.

----------

## Josef.95

Naja zb ein AMD Athlon 64 FX-55 (Sokel 939) verbraucht ca. 104 Watt, leistet damit 1x 2,6 GHz

Der AMD Phenom X4 9950  verbraucht ca. 140 Watt leistet dabei aber 4x 2,6 GHz

Beim Kompilieren eines Pakets wird er mit seinem 4x 2,6 GHz vermutlich wesentlich schneller fertig sein, und somit eventuell sogar insgesamt weniger Strom verbraucht haben wie der "alte" FX-55 mit "nur" 104 Watt.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Naja zb ein AMD Athlon 64 FX-55 (Sokel 939) verbraucht ca. 104 Watt, leistet damit 1x 2,6 GHz
> 
> Der AMD Phenom X4 9950  verbraucht ca. 140 Watt leistet dabei aber 4x 2,6 GHz
> 
> Beim Kompilieren eines Pakets wird er mit seinem 4x 2,6 GHz vermutlich wesentlich schneller fertig sein, und somit eventuell sogar insgesamt weniger Strom verbraucht haben wie der "alte" FX-55 mit "nur" 104 Watt.

 

4x 2,5 Ghz ist ja ein 9850 und der hat "nur" 125Watt.  :Wink: 

Ich wart aber noch auf den neuen Kühler + Board dann wird das Ding auf 3 oder 3,2 Ghz getaktet  :Wink: 

----------

